# Plus/Pro owners, would you buy add-on OTA tuner?



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If TiVo offered an external OTA tuner for the Roamio that allowed you to record both cable and OTA at the same time would you buy one? If so would it have to have 6 tuners? Or would 2-4 tuners be OK? And would you prefer it to be network based, like an HDHomeRun, or USB connected directly to the TiVo? What would you expect something like this to cost?

Personally I would love something like this, but I'm wondering if I'm the only one.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Sounds like your describing the regular Roamio, doesn't it do both OTA and cable?
I bought the Pro cause I'm I Vz/cable junkie, not interested in OTA and if I am I would just use my Premiere.

So for me I guess the answer is no, I would not be interested.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> If TiVo offered an external OTA tuner for the Roamio that allowed you to record both cable and OTA at the same time would you buy one? If so would it have to have 6 tuners? Or would 2-4 tuners be OK? And would you prefer it to be network based, like an HDHomeRun, or USB connected directly to the TiVo? What would you expect something like this to cost?
> 
> Personally I would love something like this, but I'm wondering if I'm the only one.


I absolutely would. One day I will cut the cord and would prefer my Pro not to become a paperweight.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Joe01880 said:


> Sounds like your describing the regular Roamio, doesn't it do both OTA and cable?


Base Roamio must be setup for either OTA or cable. It cannot do both at the same like a Series 3 or 2-tuner Premiere.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I would buy it in a heartbeat. Even though I have cable, I like the backup ability of OTA.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Yes, I would buy it. When I was with DirecTV I actually owned two of their OTA add-ons (AM21). But yes, it would have to have the capabilities for all 6 tuners to work. I'd do the same thing I did before and move all the season passes I could to OTA. In most cases the picture quality OTA is superior.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

For me I wouldn't really need all 6 tuners. An asymmetrical system where I only had 2 OTA tuners but 6 cable tuners (but could only record from a combination of 6 at a time regardless) would be fine. The only reason I need OTA at all is because there is one channel in my area that broadcasts in HD via OTA but is only available on cable as SD. (not sure why) So I have to use a HDHomeRun to record that channel and then manually copy the shows over to my TiVo. It's a bit of a PITA and I'd much rather just record that channel directly on my TiVo instead.

I doubt TiVo will actually ever do this, but a guy can hope.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I am not a Plus or Pro owner but I voted yes anyway. If this was available, I likely would have considered a Plus or Pro rather than the basic model.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> If TiVo offered an external OTA tuner for the Roamio that allowed you to record both cable and OTA at the same time would you buy one? If so would it have to have 6 tuners? Or would 2-4 tuners be OK? And would you prefer it to be network based, like an HDHomeRun, or USB connected directly to the TiVo? What would you expect something like this to cost?
> 
> Personally I would love something like this, but I'm wondering if I'm the only one.


Dan, I am OTA only so I didn't answer your poll, but would love to see TiVo add a network attached OTA tuner like an HDHomeRun that could be accessed/used by any Premiere, Roamio, Mini, and any phone, tablet or computer running TiVo software/apps, including out of the home remote access.

I would also love to see TiVo provide access to Dish Network and Direct TV via the same type of network attached Satellite tuner and think the FCC should mandate such access.


----------



## mpaquette (Aug 1, 2005)

I definitely would purchase it as long as it had a minimum of 4 tuners. Wouldn't matter to me if it were USB or network based. I don't understand why TiVo didn't go with the external add-on OTA tuner in the first place with the Roamio.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I voted no, don't need it. Use cable exclusively unless it goes out, in which case I have an antenna plugged into the TV, in those times I need some kind of TV to watch.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I voted no because I have a Roamio Basic dedicated to OTA. My Roamio Pro is used with FiOS and it already uses all six tuners concurrently at some point almost every day. So I would rather keep OTA separate. Plus I like having a second box as a backup. If something happens to my Roamio PRo, at least I have the option of using my Roamio Basic with OTA or moving the cable card to it so I can at least have four tuners to record from FiOS if I have to.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

jwbelcher said:


> I absolutely would. One day I will cut the cord and would prefer my Pro not to become a paperweight.


Same thought here.


----------



## NashvilleKat (Dec 25, 2013)

Absolutely, unless the cost was unreasonable.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

lpwcomp said:


> Base Roamio must be setup for either OTA or cable. It cannot do both at the same like a Series 3 or 2-tuner Premiere.


And it is crappy plastic case, non-standard component size, has no built-in Stream, and lacks some other stuff I can't remember right now.

Having an optional OTA tuner for the Standard/Pro is actually a great idea. And if reasonably priced, I would certainly buy it... because OTA is a MUCH better picture than Cox cable, and probably MOST cable companies. It is a great backup if your cable fails. And it also keeps your expensive TiVo from being a brick if you suddenly decide you want to ditch cable.

Unfortunately, I seriously doubt it would ever happen.


----------



## davidjplatt (Aug 27, 2003)

I would consider it depending on cost, number of OTA tuners. If it added two OTA tuners and blockee two cable card tuners all the time, probably not. If it preempted a cable tuner when the OTA was in use I would probably buy one.

Of course it would depend on cost. I wouldn't spend $200 on an OTA tuner. I would continue to use my HD HomeRun OTA tuners on a PC for OTA.


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I voted no because I have a Roamio Basic dedicated to OTA. My Roamio Pro is used with FiOS and it already uses all six tuners concurrently at some point almost every day. So I would rather keep OTA separate. Plus I like having a second box as a backup. If something happens to my Roamio PRo, at least I have the option of using my Roamio Basic with OTA or moving the cable card to it so I can at least have four tuners to record from FiOS if I have to.


Are you serious?

I'm curious..........How much TV do you watch in a typical day if your DVR is recording 6 shows at some poit everydaY/


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

davidjplatt said:


> I would consider it depending on cost, number of OTA tuners. If it added two OTA tuners and blockee two cable card tuners all the time, probably not. If it preempted a cable tuner when the OTA was in use I would probably buy one.
> 
> Of course it would depend on cost. I wouldn't spend $200 on an OTA tuner. I would continue to use my HD HomeRun OTA tuners on a PC for OTA.


I assume it would work like the old S2DT units where it would just have asymmetrical scheduling. You could still only record 6 shows at once but using any combination of the tuners available.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

You are not alone, Dan203.

I hate that I had to get three Roamio base models. I'd much rather have the design and features of the 6-tuner models.

It's very possible that cord-cutting may be a part of my future, or it just may be too expensive to keep cable in the future, depending on how things go.

There was no way I was going to buy 6-tuner models, pay for LTS, then possibly not be able to use them for FREE OTA.

Friends and family felt the same way. 6 tuners was nice, but 4 tuners, plus ability to change to OTA, was the clear choice for them.

There's also no way I'm ever buying a Mini, unless TiVo comes out with something extremely different from what it is now, and that doesn't go belly-up without a constant, reliable, real-time internet connection to the real-time TiVo servers (not to mention when those servers have issues).


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Yes. I didn't buy a Plus or a Pro because they did not offer Over The Air recording. Instead, I bought base Roamios.

I would love to see them put out a software upgrade for Plus/Pro that integrated a Silicondust HD Homerun into the Roamios. Sadly, I don't expect this to ever happen.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

I am curious. Having always lived in rural areas, I only have ever had CBS, ABC, and PBS over the air. Where I am currently at it is PBS only. How many channels OTA do some get if six tuners could ever be needed? Isn't only the historic big four, the CW, and PBS that broadcasts OTA? I guess that is six, but what are the odds something would be on the same channels at the same time that you wanted to watch?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I get 27 channels, and that doesn't count the foreign language or religious channels.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Absolutely I would buy one, I hate the fact that my Roamio Basic can only be used for either/or. There are several channels in my area that have better quality via OTA than they do from Comcast. I miss this ability to get OTA that I had with my Series 3 HD.

TiVo could come out with one like this that DIRECTV has to add-on OTA reception to their satellite DVRs. It connects via a USB cable, the case is way bigger than it needs to be as they wanted it to match the case size on their DVRs when stacked.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

abovethesink said:


> I am curious. Having always lived in rural areas, I only have ever had CBS, ABC, and PBS over the air. Where I am currently at it is PBS only. How many channels OTA do some get if six tuners could ever be needed? Isn't only the historic big four, the CW, and PBS that broadcasts OTA? I guess that is six, but what are the odds something would be on the same channels at the same time that you wanted to watch?


 Sub channels some PBS stations have the main feed, world, and create. They are a number of classic TV channels running a sub channels on some others. TV networks can no longer be counted on to re-run episodes on shows you watch so it's best to record them when you can. It's easier to occupy 4 to 5 tuners than you would think and six on occasion.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I watch very few OTA channels. I prefer the shows I get on pay channels.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

nooneuknow said:


> There's also no way I'm ever buying a Mini, unless TiVo comes out with something extremely different from what it is now, and that doesn't go* belly-up without a constant, reliable, real-time internet connection to the real-time TiVo servers* (not to mention when those servers have issues).


Mini doesn't go belly-up when the TiVo Internet is down. My wife uses the Mini on a kitchen TV, she can watch a live tuner, or anything on any TiVo. She has never had a single issue.

Yes I am aware of TiVo's internet issues (C133? or something).

Yes I am aware of weird issues when that happens. Can't delete scheduled recordings, or whatever.

Yes I wish they would fix it.

But it doesn't have one single effect on the Mini that we're aware of. I'm not going to say it doesn't possibly cause a problem, but the basic reason most people have a Mini, to watch TV & recordings,* works without a hitch.*

Don't paint your problems with a broad _belly-up_. Lots of us are happy.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ciscokid said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> I'm curious..........How much TV do you watch in a typical day if your DVR is recording 6 shows at some poit everydaY/


Sometimes none, sometimes one or two, and sometimes more. I don't even come anywhere close to watching half of what I record. But I want a lot of choices when I sit down to watch tv.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

abovethesink said:


> I am curious. Having always lived in rural areas, I only have ever had CBS, ABC, and PBS over the air. Where I am currently at it is PBS only. How many channels OTA do some get if six tuners could ever be needed? Isn't only the historic big four, the CW, and PBS that broadcasts OTA? I guess that is six, but what are the odds something would be on the same channels at the same time that you wanted to watch?


I can easily find six things to watch from Ota during the regular tv season. But there are also dozens of sub channels with content too. Of course I wouldn't necessarily watch it all, even though I might like to. But I don't have that much time.


----------



## zgamer (Oct 13, 2007)

That was the big reason why I went with a base Roamio, I wanted the flexibility of not being tied to the cable company. I really wanted the Plus for the extra tuners and integrated stream.

FWIW, I also keep my HD around because it had the ability to handle both Cable + OTA at the same time, something that was sorely lacking in the Roamio line.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

astrohip said:


> Mini doesn't go belly-up when the TiVo Internet is down. My wife uses the Mini on a kitchen TV, she can watch a live tuner, or anything on any TiVo. She has never had a single issue.
> 
> Yes I am aware of TiVo's internet issues (C133? or something).
> 
> ...


*For the record, it wasn't long ago I made several posts around TCF praising the Roamio, and stating I'd been mostly quiet because I was happy.*

Around the same time, the "random reboots" which TiVoMarget confirmed were TiVo Service related, began, followed by them stopping, but lingering issues remained for me. It had also been easy not to bring up the real-time internet communications dependence, as it's easier to nearly forget about, when the last outage, caused on TiVo's end, was becoming more, and more, of a distant memory. This cause-effect relationship is not limited to just me.

I did say "no way I'm ever buying a Mini, unless TiVo comes out with something extremely different from what it is now", unless the state of things changes (perhaps a whole new product), when C133, and other real-time service related issues come up. But, the current Mini is just not the product I want, or need, as a whole. I have no use for it as the product it is. Summon the firing squad for me using the words "belly-up".  Two words...

Did I ever say I owned one (or have ever owned one), and was speaking from personal experience? *NO*. That makes it impossible for me to be "painting *my problems*". I have a right to decide not to own one, and there's no rule that says I'm not allowed to say why.

Since I formed my opinions, which formed *my decisions* (which was what I shared) based on what others have reported, why should I be the villain, for simply steering clear of a product that others have documented their multiple issues with in times of TiVo real-time service outages (and full outages, where the manual connections didn't work, either)?

Dan203 has had the worst possible luck (or timing), in that nearly every time he set one up, changed his channel lineup, and maybe made a few other configuration changes (which likely re-invoked guided setup, or at minimum required connectivity), he found himself with a temporary brick. How/why? He started the changes without knowing the TiVo service was down, or would go down when doing so (see the threads documenting the nationwide TiVo service outages, if you don't believe me).

At least, as has also been documented, you can somewhat clear up the (messed-up) state of an actual TiVo by unplugging the network cable from it (during such issues), so it senses no network at all, which gives more functionality (on a TiVo, not a mini). This workaround to get a TiVo to a better state, can't work on a mini, since it needs that connection to do anything at all (other than be a paperweight). If you choose the route of multiple TiVos, instead of one TiVo and the rest Minis, the odds would very likely be that you wouldn't go and re-run and setups, or make configuration changes to all, at the very same time, leaving you with maybe one TiVo stuck in limbo, and you have redundancy in place for these scenarios.

This same sort or logic has been shared, by others, in other scenarios. Example: Who would want to beta-test, or participate in a main-unit TiVo software field trial, of those who have just one TiVo DVR, and everything else is Minis, and risk having nothing working, or not working well enough to not miss recordings? I felt that was a good point. It's also backed up by more than one post from TiVoMargret asking for volunteers to go sign up for that, with enticing words of how cool it would be helping, and being involved more directly. It's been quite a while since I've seen TiVo so actively seeking out volunteers. There had been a post here and there passively suggesting it, which is now more of an active "recruiting", or seeking-out.

I had taken a moment to consider if the last few lines of that post should stay, or if I should go back and take that out (to prevent topic-drift). I did actually take the time to think it through. I felt that great elaborating on all the details (like I now have to, defending myself), would be taking it even more Off-Topic, than a mere additional shared thought.

*If you had PM'd me*, and were decent in your approach, *I may have come back and pulled that last comment, before it wound up quoted* (which was your doing). *Too late now.* If I spent any more time than I already do, reviewing and re-reviewing my posts, it wouldn't be worth the time and effort to bother contributing anything to the forum.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Back On-Topic:

It's fun to watch how the numbers of votes keeps increasing, but the percentages stay within ~2%.

I think that says quite a lot, especially when you look at the combined Yes/Maybe percentages.

Maybe after this poll starts stagnating, the next poll could break things down to those with 6-tuner boxes that want to add OTA and those with 4-tuner boxes that want to have concurrent cable & OTA together, as opposed to only having one, or the other. Then, maybe there's a way to present the option to the "No" crowd, to include making them think about things like "If their situation were to change, and they would need the additional OTA tuner, would they buy one?". It's easy to say you don't need one, when you assume your situations can't change, or won't change.

Once that is all covered, I guess the next burning question would be sussing-out the dollar figure. That would likely be difficult to ask, without knowing how many tuners it would add, and if it would allow a mix/match of cable and OTA.

While fun and interesting, I can't help but feel if TiVo can't even make the single-tuner overlapping work (aside from how long it took for them to try rolling it, in the first place), after so many years of being in the same business and making mostly the same products, that the programming "talent" at TiVo just isn't up to making this work, if one were to assume an external add-on tuner would be able to work without changing the hardware within what already exists.

Before anybody jumps me for allegedly "insulting the talent at TiVo", know that I'm echoing something a great many have stated, when I've posted about both hardware and software capabilities I'd have liked to see added. It's pretty much the reason why I stopped making suggestions, like this poll addresses.

I'm also aware of the crowd that wants no more new hardware or software features, until TiVo fixes existing issues.

I wonder what percentage on "NO" voters were really saying "No, fix what you have already shipped first"....

I also wouldn't be surprised if this Poll, being directed at Plus/Pro owners, is getting votes from Base-model owners, who once they see the poll, forget who it was made for. Like I posted before, I only bought base-models due to a need to have OTA as a fallback option. I voted YES, while technically not part of those who were invited to vote...


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

nooneuknow said:


> *If you had PM'd me, and were decent in your approach, I may have come back and pulled that last comment, before it wound up quoted (which was your doing). Too late now. If I spent any more time than I already do, reviewing and re-reviewing my posts, it wouldn't be worth the time and effort to bother contributing anything to the forum.*


*
So in other words, you're not willing to spend the time correcting your own posts, but you expect other folks to PM you in order to correct your posts????

I would think the amount of time you spend explaining and correcting yourself in long posts like this would convince you that it's worth doing some more self-review on your controversial posts (the majority of your posts are good, factual, and informative, but threads like this where you tend to overstate things are obvious even to you, I would think.)*


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

abovethesink said:


> I am curious. Having always lived in rural areas, I only have ever had CBS, ABC, and PBS over the air. Where I am currently at it is PBS only. How many channels OTA do some get if six tuners could ever be needed? Isn't only the historic big four, the CW, and PBS that broadcasts OTA? I guess that is six, but what are the odds something would be on the same channels at the same time that you wanted to watch?


I live in Southern California in the Los Angeles area, our OTA signals come from the top of Mt. Wilson (5,000' elevation) in the San Gabriel Mountains. I can actually see the array of TV/Radio antennas from my house that are about 10 miles away as the crow flies.

I just ran the "Auto Program" on my Samsung HDTV OTA tuner, I came up with 169 Digital channels and ONE analog channel still broadcasting. There are actually a number of good sub-channels available OTA that I can not get via cable!

http://www.dennysantennaservice.com/losangeles.html

I would very much like the ability to Tivo OTA channels on my 6 tuner Roamio Pro...


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

CrispyCritter said:


> So in other words, you're not willing to spend the time correcting your own posts, but you expect other folks to PM you in order to correct your posts????
> 
> I would think the amount of time you spend explaining and correcting yourself in long posts like this would convince you that it's worth doing some more self-review on your controversial posts (the majority of your posts are good, factual, and informative, but threads like this where you tend to overstate things are obvious even to you, I would think.)


Who isn't guilty of occasionally including a sentence or two that isn't 100% On-Topic? That's the ONLY reason I had considered removing the last bit all on my own. Once it gets quoted, if I remove or edit it, then that results in a whole new can of worms. That's why a PM works better, *sometimes*.

I often spend a great deal of time editing, re-editing, and for what? I usually still find a way to offend somebody, or bring the wrath of those who just accuse me of just being unhappy (usually with a declaration of how happy they are). Like as if I think I have the power to make somebody happy with a product, unhappy with that product, or the other way around.

Since the passage in question got quoted, I gave the full explanation to back up what I said, be more specific, and defend myself. It happened. Let's just move on.


----------



## pegasus (Mar 3, 2004)

Perhaps the device could be made backwards compatible with my Series 1 box, that way I could replace the digital converter box in my current setup with something that would automatically change channels.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

pegasus said:


> Perhaps the device could be made backwards compatible with my Series 1 box, that way I could replace the digital converter box in my current setup with something that would automatically change channels.


That only has USB 1.1, which would be too slow even if they could get something like an add on OTA tuner to work.

USB 1.1 is only 12Mbps.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

Yes, I would buy it. I'm actually thinking of buying a basic Roamio instead of one of my minis for that exact reason. I run two of my 6 TVs in the house strictly off OTA...beautiful free HD picture.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

nooneuknow said:


> Summon the firing squad for me using the words "belly-up".  Two words...


Firing squad? You made a comment that a product goes _belly-up_ under a specific circumstance. I replied that it didn't.



nooneuknow said:


> *If you had PM'd me*, and were decent in your approach, *I may have come back and pulled that last comment, before it wound up quoted* (which was your doing). *Too late now.* If I spent any more time than I already do, reviewing and re-reviewing my posts, it wouldn't be worth the time and effort to bother contributing anything to the forum.


I must be confused. Isn't this a forum where people post comments, and others reply? Why would I PM you when you make a statement, and I choose to differ?

I know nothing about your reviewing and re-reviewing your posts. You posted something, I refuted it, and now you blame me for your error. And castigate me for quoting you?!?

Sorry, it doesn't work that way. Either think before you type, or be prepared for what comes next.

And btw, I was kind. Never got personal, nothing mean-spirited. Simply pointing out the fallacies in your post.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

abovethesink said:


> I am curious. Having always lived in rural areas, I only have ever had CBS, ABC, and PBS over the air. Where I am currently at it is PBS only. How many channels OTA do some get if six tuners could ever be needed? Isn't only the historic big four, the CW, and PBS that broadcasts OTA? I guess that is six, but what are the odds something would be on the same channels at the same time that you wanted to watch?


If you pad recordings, it is very easy to use up 6 tuners now that we are back to needing two tuners for padded, successive recordings on the same channel.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

astrohip said:


> And btw, I was kind. Never got personal, nothing mean-spirited. Simply pointing out the fallacies in your post.




Everybody is entitled to their opinions. Just because a product works well for you in the way that you use it, with your configuration, within your parameters, doesn't mean it will do the same for me (or everybody else, for that matter).

Enjoy your configuration, and I'll stick with mine. I'm still not interested in a Mini, nor is that the topic of the thread.


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

Price I'd pay depends on what it does. $99 to $150 I guess.

Direct connect to my existing unit.

Yes I would get one.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

aridon said:


> Price I'd pay depends on what it does. $99 to $150 I guess.
> 
> Direct connect to my existing unit.
> 
> Yes I would get one.


At first that seemed a bit high to be willing to pay. Then I thought not so bad, as long as TiVo doesn't make you pay a subscription fee for a tuner, should they ever offer an add-on one. Also, as you said "depends on what it does" (number of tuners, mix cable w/OTA concurrently, selectable number for each, total number).

Such a product could possibly result in no need to keep making the odd form-factor plastic base model Roamios in the future. I guess I just don't like that they don't stack, or even blend-in all that well. Can't set a Tuning Adapter on one without scratching the hell out of the plastic, and the domed top causing TA overheating, etc...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

nooneuknow said:


> Everybody is entitled to their opinions. Just because a product works well for you in the way that you use it, with your configuration, within your parameters, doesn't mean it will do the same for me (or everybody else, for that matter).
> 
> Enjoy your configuration, and I'll stick with mine. I'm still not interested in a Mini, nor is that the topic of the thread.


You're still at this? YOU first raised the Mini issue, not me. Don't blame me for thread drift. You claimed the Mini goes belly-up in certain situations, I refuted it. That doesn't mean "my configuration" works, it means the Mini works.

You have an amazing ability to really irritate people with your responses. I've noticed how often people will jump all over something you've said (myself included), only for you to get defensive and claim "that wasn't your intention". Since you clearly aren't going to change your style, it's time for me to slink away.

/unsubscribe/


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

astrohip said:


> You're still at this? YOU first raised the Mini issue, not me. Don't blame me for thread drift. You claimed the Mini goes belly-up in certain situations, I refuted it. That doesn't mean "my configuration" works, it means the Mini works.
> 
> You have an amazing ability to really irritate people with your responses. I've noticed how often people will jump all over something you've said (myself included), only for you to get defensive and claim "that wasn't your intention". Since you clearly aren't going to change your style, it's time for me to slink away.
> 
> /unsubscribe/




All three of my Roamios are pretty much "belly-up" right now and in C133 lockdown, while everything else on my network is just fine and fully internet functional. The long version is where it belongs, in the official TiVoMargret Spring Update announcement & discussion thread.

My post: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10067853#post10067853

The TivoMargret OP thread link: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=516208

Confirmation of it not being limited to me: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10067859#post10067859



andyf said:


> http://status.tivo.com is showing a partial outage on core services. They're calling a minor outage ... seems pretty major to me.


I'm trying to politely find my way out of the drift, but also am noticing that the number of poll participants bumps up with each new post, which is a good thing. The more that notice the poll and participate, the better.

Any ideas on keeping the poll participants coming, without diluting the relevant posts in this thread, anybody?


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

I like the idea of the option. Sadly, I think it is unrealistic given Tivo's track record.

I could see an outside chance of them offering Mini-like functionality on a Roamio, allowing it to stream one network-based (and Tivo-branded) tuner. I say this simply because they have the Mini software in place, so they might be able to repurpose it on the parent boxes.

I had an HDhomerun Prime before I got my Mini, and while it did some things that I appreciated, the Mini setup has a much higher WAF, and I can't see Tivo possibly tying into 3rd-party products like that. Tivo pretty much has its own ecosystem. Anything outside of Tivo (and iOS, I suppose) is unsupported at best.

Also, like most things Tivo has not done yet, it could easily be a patent issue. I presume that DirecTV might have a patent on the externally connected OTA tuner of some sort. I also presume that they have a patent related to the manner in which they do padding. And I know when I had a ReplayTV, it would schedule recordings on another box on the network if all tuners were tied up (something I am pretty confident, Tivos can't do). Many of these things seem like they would be no-brainers if not for patent issues.

EDIT: I guess the other way they could go would be to rip more of the guts out of a base Roamio, and sell that, but make the service on it cheap or free for OTA-only. But, I don't think you'll ever see the quick tuner-swapping that you get from the integrated tuners, no matter what.


----------



## NSPhillips (May 31, 2007)

I would have some interest in playing around with an antenna to see what I could receive, but I am lucky enough to have FIOS, which offers every sub-channel I care about and good picture quality on locals. I am probably too far out to get good results from an indoor antenna and I'm too lazy to try to set up an outdoor antenna.

If FIOS didn't offer certain channels, I might pay $50 to try to add OTA.


----------



## malverde (Mar 13, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> If TiVo offered an external OTA tuner for the Roamio that allowed you to record both cable and OTA at the same time would you buy one? If so would it have to have 6 tuners? Or would 2-4 tuners be OK? And would you prefer it to be network based, like an HDHomeRun, or USB connected directly to the TiVo? What would you expect something like this to cost?
> 
> Personally I would love something like this, but I'm wondering if I'm the only one.


+1

I think I would prefer USB and support 4 - 6 tuners. But beggars can not be choosers.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I actually came to the TCF looking for a thread discussing whether TiVo supported third-party (but fully vetted) tuners.

Given that TiVo *still* hasn't gotten around to providing a merged interface for a multi-DVR network (i.e. even multiple DVRs of the same model type) -- including merged show listings, conflict resolution, etc. -- the ability to add additional tuners via USB or networking would seem to be the ideal solution.

The single Roamio with networked Minis approach would be enhanced greatly by having the flexibility to beef-up or adapt a Roamio's tuning capabilities as one's needs change.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

I have the roamio base model and use it for OTA currently, but would appreciate the option of a usb OTA tuner if the price were reasonable. If I decided to subscribe to cable, I would find it difficult being forced to choose between the cable and the ota setup for the base roamio. In a similar manner to the pro and plus owners, I would appreciate being able to setup tivo for cable and still have ota tuner add on. 4 tuners total between ota and cable would likely be more than enough for me.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

But typically with cable, you have the same channels available that you can get from OTA. So OTA would be more of a backup. At least this is how I mostly use my OTA Roamio Basic since I also have a Roamio Pro on FiOS. Or for the handful of times I need seven or eight concurrent recordings.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> But typically with cable, you have the same channels available that you can get from OTA. So OTA would be more of a backup. At least this is how I mostly use my OTA Roamio Basic since I also have a Roamio Pro on FiOS. Or for the handful of times I need seven or eight concurrent recordings.


My understanding is that cable doesn't carry all of the sub channels. And with a decent antenna I'm able to get out of market OTA channels. Additionally the main channels OTA are not as highly compressed as on cable.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> But typically with cable, you have the same channels available that you can get from OTA. So OTA would be more of a backup. At least this is how I mostly use my OTA Roamio Basic since I also have a Roamio Pro on FiOS. Or for the handful of times I need seven or eight concurrent recordings.


I like what krkaufman proposed with a merged interface for multi-dvrs in home. I'd be pretty stoked if I could add additional DVRs like a blade to add tuner and storage capacity (Enterprise DVR?). I don't need to know which box records it, nor where is saved. I'd be inclined to buy more units, if the UI merged all these boxes into a single view. Even better if one could be OTA.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

poppagene said:


> My understanding is that cable doesn't carry all of the sub channels. And with a decent antenna I'm able to get out of market OTA channels. Additionally the main channels OTA are not as highly compressed as on cable.


I haven't _*noticed*_ any missing.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

poppagene said:


> My understanding is that cable doesn't carry all of the sub channels. And with a decent antenna I'm able to get out of market OTA channels. Additionally the main channels OTA are not as highly compressed as on cable.


I guess it depends on the area. In my area FiOS seems to carry them all.


----------



## filovirus (Aug 22, 2013)

crxssi said:


> And it is crappy plastic case, non-standard component size, has no built-in Stream, and lacks some other stuff I can't remember right now.
> 
> Having an optional OTA tuner for the Standard/Pro is actually a great idea. And if reasonably priced, I would certainly buy it... because OTA is a MUCH better picture than Cox cable, and probably MOST cable companies. It is a great backup if your cable fails. And it also keeps your expensive TiVo from being a brick if you suddenly decide you want to ditch cable.
> 
> Unfortunately, I seriously doubt it would ever happen.


The reason I bumped up to the Plus was hard disk size and no component out for my slingbox 350. I figure if I ever cut the cord, I will just sell my Pro and Plus and opt for what ever is OTA at that time.


----------



## gfgray (Mar 14, 2004)

I have the basic, but I really wanted all the additional features of the plus/pro (including better airflow for stacking equipment). But they didn't have OTA.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

Yes, I would buy such a device if it were under $100. Two tuners dedicated to OTA would be fine.

I have a Roamio Pro but still keep my TiVo HD connected to cable and OTA as a backup. I rarely record OTA but have done so when the cable goes out. I have FIOS so that doesn't happen often.


----------



## tluxon (Feb 28, 2002)

Our TiVos (2 lifetime S4's and one subscription Premiere) are the primary boxes we use because they are so user-simple, but we just started getting hit with an extra $10 a month for each of the three M-Stream CableCARDs. The fact that our monthly payment to Comcast (the only cable game in town) is second only to our food bill and this is the appreciation they give us in return has gotten me ready to put everything back on their doorstep but for my unhealthy addiction to live sports.

I've been anticipating the day I would get enough resolve to tell Comcast to take their overpriced services elsewhere, so for nearly 1-1/2 years I've been running Windows Media Center with a 3-tuner HDHomeRun Prime (cable only) and 2 HDHomeRun Duals (2 OTA-tuners each) on my PC and a 6 HDD (many TBs of multimedia) fileserver. With this arrangement there are no monthly fees other than the CableCARD rental for the HDHR Prime. It's not as dead-simple as the TiVo and other room control is a little more challenging without buying extenders (like the XBox360).

The bottom line is that if we're going to stick with cable, I feel we've got to get a better bang-for-the-buck solution than having to pay for three CableCARDs serving only 2-tuners each. This could entail going with something like a 6-tuner Roamio, but currently that becomes a paperweight or someone else's property if we ever say farewell to cable. I probably wouldn't go that direction unless I had the added capability for it to work with our HDHomeRun Duals.

So I guess the answer to the original question is yes, I would buy an external tuner because I already have them and would love to be able to use them on any TiVo. That would be the best of all worlds and would have me buying a Roamio yesterday.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

astrohip said:


> I would buy it in a heartbeat. Even though I have cable, I like the backup ability of OTA.


Right there.

Xfinity only provided limited SD service to my house for a couple of weeks and I learned to appreciate the beauty, convenience, and variety of OTA channels via my Premiere and HDLX. My Plus was pretty useless since I had a Roku and Apple TV attached.


----------

